# Any vegans on SAS?



## mmirismm (Nov 3, 2013)

*-*

-


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

I have been vegan for 5 years now, not turning back.
And I'm also coeliac.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm vegetarian (abstain from all meat and fish, and try to minimize consumption of any animal products when informed and able), but I'd like to transition to full veganism once I get the motivation, resources, and financial stability to do so.


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

That's true, you can't just go vegan because you just want to, truth it's expensive... try growing basics at home.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ I live on campus in a dorm during the school year, and I live in apartment back home which does not allow any place to grow our own stuff. If I ever manage to nail my own place with a plot/garden area, I will definitely try that, though. I know of a few family members who grow their own fruits and veggies in a small back porch area (though they are not vegans).


----------



## Nonexistence Forever (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm vegan to not support suffering of animals and also because animal products gross me out.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

..................


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

I've never ate dairy, but I am officially cutting out meat as of today! (Although I never ate much meat in the first place really) So yes, just turned vegan today coincidentally!


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope, i love my meat way too much. I take my hat off to you vegans if you stick with it though.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm vegan too.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm vegetarian , but I don't condemn eating shellfish .. .. since I feel that the reason many of us became vegetarian in the first place , is because we are trying limit ourselves to eating organisms which do not Feel .. .. but theoretically , in order to be able to Feel , and not just React .. .. you need to have a Brain , and shellfish don't have brains .. .. thus they're animals which are plant-like in behaviour , just like there's plants which are animal-like in behaviour (venus fly-traps) . Just because it's an Animal , doesn't mean it's like All animals .

The problem is that shellfish are expensive . I'm currently on a mission to grow a hundred tons of spinach in my garden , as spinach is almost $4 per package , which is bloody expensive , especially since spinach Shrinks when boiled .

.. Although spinach is expensive , it ironically grows as fast as weeds .. .. so it wouldn't make sense Not to grow them .


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

I've been vegetarian for a few years (don't know since when exactly, i don't count), with vegan phases in between. I'm not sure if i'll ever go full vegan, but dairy products start to gross me out more and more.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Not vegan, but don't forget to supplement vitamin b12 or get it fortified!


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## deathproof (Apr 15, 2013)

...................


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

vegetarian for 20 years, vegan for the last 4 years = the best decision ever. In terms of costs, I find it actually quite cheaper than being a meat eater. Veggies and things like beans and legumes are quite cheap. 

It is horrible how cheap meat and how easily accessible it is, the mass production and the whole idea of seeing animals as commodities disgusts me.


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

Not a vegan. I am a pescatarian been one since I was 13.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

victoriangirl said:


> vegetarian for 20 years, vegan for the last 4 years = the best decision ever. In terms of costs, I find it actually quite cheaper than being a meat eater. Veggies and things like beans and legumes are quite cheap.
> 
> It is horrible how cheap meat and how easily accessible it is, the mass production and the whole idea of seeing animals as commodities disgusts me.


Vegetables may be cheap but fruit sure as hell ain't unless you live some place where it is warm all year like california. I assume vegans eat fruit do they not? It is nice to be able to grow your own vegetables though to help cut down on the costs. Other non animal products such as nuts and healthier vegetables and grains that are less common, don't come that cheap either.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been a vegetarian since I was a kid. I never understood why I never liked meat or fish and I still don't really understand. Everyone in my family enjoys eating meat except me. I also can't stand a lot of dairy products, cheese absolutely disgusts me. Only way I can even tolerate cheese is on pizza but even then I ask for light cheese.


----------



## deathproof (Apr 15, 2013)

..............................


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I'm vegetarian , but I don't condemn eating shellfish .. .. since I feel that the reason many of us became vegetarian in the first place , is because we are trying limit ourselves to eating organisms which do not Feel .. .. but theoretically , in order to be able to Feel , and not just React .. .. you need to have a Brain , and shellfish don't have brains .. .. thus they're animals which are plant-like in behaviour , just like there's plants which are animal-like in behaviour (venus fly-traps) . Just because it's an Animal , doesn't mean it's like All animals .
> 
> The problem is that shellfish are expensive . I'm currently on a mission to grow a hundred tons of spinach in my garden , as spinach is almost $4 per package , which is bloody expensive , especially since spinach Shrinks when boiled .
> 
> .. Although spinach is expensive , it ironically grows as fast as weeds .. .. so it wouldn't make sense Not to grow them .


I understand what you're saying, and it's most likely true that shellfish are incapable of feeling so it may be relatively "ethical" to eat them. but have you ever heard of bycatch? Modern fishing involves intensive methods where roughly 50 tons of sea animals are caught within a few minutes. 80-90% of these sea animals are not eaten by us, and are dead or dying when they are thrown back into the sea. By eating any marine life you are also supporting roughly 4.5 million sea animals killed as bycatch each year. (source: squandering the seas Environmental Justice Foundation London 2003) In my opinion ethics doesn't only concern the act of eating, but also the act of obtaining these animals.

And hi, I'm still a vegetarian but am transitioning to vegan!


----------



## Lilshan (Apr 26, 2014)

I've been a vegetarian since elementary school and a vegan for 8 years


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dreamloss said:


> I understand what you're saying, and it's most likely true that shellfish are incapable of feeling so it may be relatively "ethical" to eat them. but have you ever heard of bycatch? Modern fishing involves intensive methods where roughly 50 tons of sea animals are caught within a few minutes. 80-90% of these sea animals are not eaten by us, and are dead or dying when they are thrown back into the sea. By eating any marine life you are also supporting roughly 4.5 million sea animals killed as bycatch each year. (source: squandering the seas Environmental Justice Foundation London 2003) In my opinion ethics doesn't only concern the act of eating, but also the act of obtaining these animals.
> 
> And hi, I'm still a vegetarian but am transitioning to vegan!


80-90% of their catch is wasted? I don't think those fishermen would still be in business still if that sort of inefficiency was the true.

What are vegans position of the consumption of insects? An extremely cheap, abundant and sustainable source of protein and nutrition?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Vegetarian since March 2013, wanted to go vegan but mom does not allow that one. As soon as I move out I will go vegan. My dad and uncle are vegan, too.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Vegan for a few months, I was vegetarian before that. It's been very good so far.



> What are vegans position of the consumption of insects? An extremely cheap, abundant and sustainable source of protein and nutrition?


 I don't know about everyone else, but ethically I wouldn't want people to eat them, and as far as cheap- I doubt they can be much cheaper to produce than rice and potatoes, and as for protein- I think most people eat too much of that anyway. But I don't know what other vegans think of that.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Noca said:


> 80-90% of their catch is wasted? I don't think those fishermen would still be in business still if that sort of inefficiency was the true.
> 
> What are vegans position of the consumption of insects? An extremely cheap, abundant and sustainable source of protein and nutrition?


I know it sounds hard to believe, which is why I listed my source for the statistics. Please do some research.


----------



## ozley62 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ive been eating vegetarian for around 6 months & full vegan for a few weeks, never felt better. I'm eating more food than I ever have and the weight is still dropping. And my skin is looking better since giving up all forms of dairy. Humans are the only beings that keep drinking milk past our first 2 years , I don't think it does the body good!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## WeCanBeBetter (May 22, 2014)

Vegan here.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, me too, as of just a few months. I was a life-long vegetarian before that.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Me! me!! me!!! *jumps up and down with hand in the air* I am :-D


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been a vegetarian for three months now after having seen some animal abuse video's on youtube. I'm planning on going vegan next year, I just need to find some replacements first. I never drink milk or eat cheese though, but I'm still consuming products with eggs in them. I can't stay away from bread but I know I should!

What do vegans eat during the day (breakfast, dinner, supper)?


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Vegetarian here, trying to cut down on milk products as much as possible.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes. I have the very occasional slip-up, but they're getting less as I become more organised.

Vegan is cheap, if you make the bulk rice and beans.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm vegetarian and have been for 4-5 years. I'd love to go vegan, but I think it's something I'd have to plan out and think through before committing to.


----------



## My Mom Is a Zombie (Nov 8, 2014)

Totes vegan here!

6 years, goin hard. 

My diet is CHEAP, easy, fun, highly varied and my blood tests are spot on.


----------



## MrCandP011 (Nov 12, 2014)

Not vegan yet, but I've been planning on moving to it when I get out of college.


----------

